# Thoughts on Basement Systems Waterguard (Having No Pitch A Problem?)



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Water flows downhill with respect to water level, not with respect to the level of the pipe. As long as the water level in the sump is lower than the water level in the pipe, which it certainly should be (that's why you put a pump in there), the water in the pipes will drain just fine to the sump even if the pipes are dead flat. In my commercial jobs, I normally specify flat pipes for the perimeter drain, it works fine.


----------



## JakeFV (May 1, 2011)

Thanks Daniel.

Out of curiosity. Is there anything else I could use that besides a jackhammer to dig through the slab next to the inside of the foundation, down to the footer? Id just have a feeling that itd be too powerful, and be too easy to damage the footing.


----------



## WaterWizard (May 11, 2011)

Hi JakeFV, 

You won't have a problem if you locate the sump pump in the low spot of the basement. Also, be careful that what you're getting is actually WaterGuard. It's a product that is only available to authorized Basement Systems Dealers and is not for retail sale. The 8k price tag is due to the amount of work it takes to install correctly in a basement, including an appropriate sump pump system with discharge line. There are also other challenges that may arise while installing, which Basement Systems installers are extremely trained and experienced at handling. You could use a concrete saw, but in my experience it takes much longer than an electric jackhammer. Another issue is that creates a smooth line in which the new cement can shrink away from the original floor after curing. The jackhammer leaves more of a jagged edge for the new cement to bond to. Keep in mind, you're also not getting discharge line protection, or a warranty! Good luck!


----------



## bigdave007 (May 20, 2011)

Where did you find someone able to sell the WaterGuard System?


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

pumps are ALWAYS placed in the bsmt's low spot - the sump :yes: there are extrusions on the market who may be the supplier for bsmt systems for all i know,,, 'WaterGuard' may be a trademark but we use the same mtl,,, its actually easier/faster/less expensive installing the bsmt sys - much less excavation compared to the traditional pipe under the floor, miradrain, drain holes in the block's cells, no filter cloth.

we would rather take bsmt waterproofing jobs than conc here - MUCH more profit & equipment's cheap ( rent a bosch brute ),,, IF you want a neat line, sawcut 1" deep 1st then use the brute to open the floor ( btw, dri-diamond = LOTS more dust & wet saws are messy ) any conc shrinkage will occur whether or not the line's straight or jagged,,, the above poster's referring to 'mechanical interlock' - neither prevents shrinkage in my 39yrs,,, the $8K price is another issue - sumps cost 59 incl cover, zoeller pumps are about 175 at ferguson/grainger/ebay ( m53 ) check valve $10, + 1 1/2" discharge pvc pipe, & no one gets a deal on sackcrete. 

yes, their installers have experience - they should as its their work ! but its only rocket science when you're building rockets - keep in mine your objective is to MANAGE leaking water & direct it to a low spot ( sump ) whereupon your pump takes over - caution - float switches aren't as reliable as zoeller's mechanical mounted on stainless/steel guides

think wizzy may be/have been on the sales side 1 time or is now ?,,, that's just a guess,,, ck some other pricing in town - we're usually 1/2 of their pricing however we don't have the same ovhd NOR do we use commission'd reps,,, IF you aren't up to this physical challenge, maybe you're more talented at buying beer :drink: & cajoling friends,,, bsmt waterproofing's most significant invention in the last 30yrs is a better 5gal plastic bkt :laughing:


----------

